# 2:1 system unde $1500?



## GCambo (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi, I'm looking to start building a home theatre system and all I can spare for it at the moment is $1500.

I just want a 2:1 system for now because I hate my little portable CD player but I eventually want to grow it to a 6/7: 1 system. I would also like a good sub but I love my bass so for quality I should probably wait and not try to squeeze a sub into that price range with a 2: 1 system? :crying:

At the moment I got 5 amp's written down which have been suggested.
Onkyo TX-SR605
Denon AVR-1908
Denon AVR-1910
Yamaha RX-V365
Yamaha RX-V665

From what Ive heard, Yamaha are a good brand. I bought some computer speakers from them 4-5 years ages ago and I'm still impressed by them so would like to stick by them if possible. I haven't done much research into speakers yet...

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

ANy of the receivers listed will be a step up from what you have however I do think that getting a receiver with a Pure direct mode for two channel listening is a big plus I also think steping it up a little more will get you int a much better system. The Onkyo 707 is a fantastic receiver and can be found for a great price here (sold out at the moment but keep your eye on it).
This SVS PB12NSD subwoofer is a great choice.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
With that budget, you can actually put together a nice 5.1 system. A speaker package like SVS's S Series is on sale for 799:http://www.svsound.com/products-sys-sbs_black.cfm
This is 200 Dollars off and includes a truly excellent subwoofer.

With your remaining 700 Dollars, you have a fairly wide selection of AV Receiver. For the value, Onkyo's refurbished AVR's are really tough to beat. An example is the TX-SR806 which is available for 499 Dollars and retailed for 1100 Dollars:http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...ra2-130w-X-7ch-Hdmi-806-Receiver-Black/1.html
The advantage to the 806 is you get THX Ultra2 Certification, Audyssey MultEQ, and full preouts to add an amplifier in the future. Many of the AVR's on your list do not have preamp outputs which makes it impossible to add an outboard power amplifier. The remaining 200 Dollars would allow you to purchase Speaker Stands and Cables.

Outboard power amplifiers add much more power than receivers can really offer and there are many out there for excellent prices.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jon Liu (May 21, 2007)

I would also highly recommend the package that Jungle Jack pointed out. SVS makes fantastic products and they are a real bargain for what you pay. The Onkyo 806 that he suggested is a good step up, feature-wise, from the 605 you initially mentioned. As you can see, with the $1500 budget you can get a lot more than just a simple 2.1 system!


----------



## GCambo (Jan 7, 2010)

mmkay well you definitely got me interested soon as you said "truly excellent subwoofer" :T

This sounds like a silly question to me but I want to be sure...If I do get that 5:1 system and I want to make it a 6:1 system in future how would I go about finding the 2 back speakers to suit those other speakers? Do they have to be the same brand, same model or something? Could I just buy 2 Yamaha speakers which were built to be back speakers and plug them in and they'll work alongside the other speakers?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

You have several options but the best would be just to buy two more of the SVS speakers as you can buy them in pairs. Another option is to get the 5.1 speaker setup now and add two of these SVS MTS-01 towers for $1199 and swap them out and put the two bookshelves on your 6th and 7th channels. This would give you a fantastic system that will last many many years.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

tonyvdb said:


> Another option is to get the 5.1 speaker setup now and add two of these SVS MTS-01 towers for $1199 and swap them out and put the two bookshelves on your 6th and 7th channels. This would give you a fantastic system that will last many many years.


I'd be careful going this route as it would give you a mismatched front/center set. Better budget for an MTS center to go along with them (could even talk to SVS and see if, in your initial purchase, you could trade an S-bookshelf for the S-center).


----------



## GCambo (Jan 7, 2010)

I seem to be having trouble trying to get those things. I am in Western Australia, that Onkyo amp and SVS speakers look like a bargain on those sites but they don't deliver to Australia so I'll need to find something which wont cost me a ton in shipping.


----------



## JCD (Apr 20, 2006)

GCambo said:


> I seem to be having trouble trying to get those things. I am in Western Australia, that Onkyo amp and SVS speakers look like a bargain on those sites but they *don't deliver to Australia *so I'll need to find something which wont cost me a ton in shipping.


Deep HZ Audio sells SVS in Australia.


----------

